# Pytacz master pod gentoo?

## kbzium

Cześć,

na windowsie bardzo lubiłem uczyć się słówek przy użyciu programu pytacz master (http://pytacz-master.softonic.pl/). Czy istnieje jego odpowiednik na gentoo?

Dziękuję!

----------

## Andry77

A próbowałeś pod nie emulatorem "wine".

Jest to prosty program więc powinien działać.

----------

## one_and_only

rzuć okiem na:

kde-base/parley

kde-base/kwordquiz

app-misc/granule

----------

